# Hiding satellite dishes



## tolkarovers (12 Jul 2006)

Hi Everyone,
The development I'm living in (Royal Canal Park) will not allow people to erect satellite dishes on the property 
Does anyone know any companies that fit 'hidden' dishes?
Thanks,
Rich


----------



## CCOVICH (12 Jul 2006)

There is a lot of detail on this subject on Boards.

Hiding a dish is pricey-I've looked into it myself.


----------



## gramlab (12 Jul 2006)

Remember talking to a guy who had this sort of thing done.

Think he said they mounted the dish inside the attic and changed the tiles in the signal path for a few 'special ones' that allowed the signal through without any interference.

Haven't seen him for a long time though so I can't find out the specifics - sorry


----------



## micamaca (12 Jul 2006)

Don't like the sound of someone messing with roof tiles.  I know NTL are not as good but at least the Digital doesn't require a dish. they do have quite a few different stations from SKy and if Sky is what you're used to then you might not be happy with NTL's selection.


----------



## Guest107 (12 Jul 2006)

what is the PRECISE wording of the restriction . A sky dish in Dublin is about 0.6m , look at what this dope of a developer did. 

http://www.boards.ie/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=2054913418



> Contracts ban Sky dishes, specifically by name as "Sky Digital dishes". As a result *theres a lot of standard white dishes, some up to 1.2M*, hanging off balconies


 

Search boards for " hiding dish" or "hidden dish "

Here are examples . A LIGHT on your balcony or a cuboid . make sure that they can handle the weaker sky signal in Dublin , eg a 0.6m dish equivalent. 

a 0.4m dish equivalent would be enough in the southern half of england .  

[broken link removed]

[broken link removed]


----------



## europhile (12 Jul 2006)

I think you'll find that external walls are not the property of individual owners.


----------



## serotoninsid (12 Jul 2006)

I did see a small dish on suction pads - attached to a window recently!  Have never seen this option before - may not always be stable but it would definitely be temporary - so couldnt see anyone having a problem with it.


----------



## ClubMan (12 Jul 2006)

gramlab said:
			
		

> Think he said they mounted the dish inside the attic and changed the tiles in the signal path for a few 'special ones' that allowed the signal through without any interference.


Is this the guy who sold the emperor those new clothes?!


----------



## europhile (12 Jul 2006)

serotoninsid said:
			
		

> I did see a small dish on suction pads - attached to a window recently! Have never seen this option before - may not always be stable but it would definitely be temporary - so couldnt see anyone having a problem with it.


 
What size is small?


----------



## serotoninsid (12 Jul 2006)

europhile said:
			
		

> What size is small?


Good question - it was definitely no more than 60cm - if not smaller.  Would only be an option for Astra2 - can we assume OP just wants this?


----------



## europhile (12 Jul 2006)

I certainly know that the development where I live wouldn't allow a 60cm disk.


----------



## serotoninsid (12 Jul 2006)

europhile said:
			
		

> I certainly know that the development where I live wouldn't allow a 60cm disk.


Well whether it was 60 or less - it doesnt matter if its on suction caps on a window - cos its not *fixed* to the dwellings structure.  I think you would be legally covered as it would be deemed as being there temporarily.


----------



## dam099 (12 Jul 2006)

serotoninsid said:
			
		

> I did see a small dish on suction pads - attached to a window recently! Have never seen this option before - may not always be stable but it would definitely be temporary - so couldnt see anyone having a problem with it.


 
Is there not a safety issue with this? One good gust of wind and it could come down on someones head (I suppose the coax if attached firmly enough and not very slack might stop it going all the way down but I'd not like to be relying on that).


----------



## serotoninsid (12 Jul 2006)

dam099 said:
			
		

> Is there not a safety issue with this? One good gust of wind and it could come down on someones head (I suppose the coax if attached firmly enough and not very slack might stop it going all the way down but I'd not like to be relying on that).


It did seem lightweight and there were at least three very large suction caps on it.
I think they would be far from ideal for useage in Ireland.  Then again, wouldnt mind testing one out to see...


----------



## Guest107 (12 Jul 2006)

a 50cm dish or equivalent  may be enough


there is also this LX200 TUBE which is not a dish as it is a TUBE

[broken link removed]


----------

